# Eppalock Reddies on the Go!



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

I have been chasing Redfin at Eppalock for the past year. FInally got a good bag in the new Revolution 12. :wink:


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Few hrs of fun in that session The cleaning session might drag on a bit enjoy


----------

